# Help with Stone Wall/Seating



## fltdek (Oct 14, 2009)

Here's my project, rear patio, I just installed lamp post and 120V landscape lighting, all dimmer controlled which is installed on exterior wall with weatherproof box. What I would like to accomplish next is a stone wall to run the length of patio edge, next to back of house. Between the deck and the kitchen nook bump out, its approx. 13ft wide, 3ft deep. In the construction/design of the wall I would like to incorporate a seating bench I could throw some pillows or cushions. So my question is has anyone had any experience with designing or constructing such? I am planning on using allen + roth Bertram 11-1/2-in x 3-7/8-in Tan Olde Manor Retaining Wall Block from Lowes for the build. My other consideration is whether to build the seating square/rectangular, or semi-circle. My research has found little to go on for the planning. Included are some pictures. Thanks


----------



## fltdek (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, almost 160 views, and no one has a suggestion or comment? Maybe I picked the wrong project......lol


----------



## RegLearning (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey man,

I think one of the reasons you haven't got much reply is your lack of a technical question. Anytime you build a retaining wall it will be easier straight. I would look around for a better deal in your area, big box stores for landscape materials is nuts! A good research site would be www.allenblock.com they have tons of great stuff there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May be trying to figure out how to build that wall without forming a pond,
also how your planing on having cousions on a stone seat without drainage.


----------



## fltdek (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link! 

In my original post, I did not (obviously) make mention that I had a drain installed, tied into all the downspouts as well - which runs the course of the lenght of the house, and discharges at the lowest grade point on the other side of the deck. Also there is drains running from beneath the patio to the other side of the deck. After last weeks 3 -4 days of rain we received, I am confident that the drains in place are sufficient.

I was just wondering if anyone has assembled a build similar, but not necessarily next to the foundation of a house? 

If so, how you went about it, referring to the layout...trial and error?

A picture of what I am trying to incorporate between the two bump outs.

Appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## RegLearning (Oct 23, 2011)

As long as you build it with the correct slope(surface drainage) and you feel the drainage behind the wall is adequate (if it's solid pvc nothing will get in the pipe, if it's weeping tile you may be fine) then you can go ahead and build. Biggest thing is to make sure you think, where will the water go. Just this summer I did a patio next to a foundation (my own) and slope it at the correct slope I felt water needed to run. I think it was 1/4" per foot or 1/8" per foot. Btw stakes and a laser level, make this super easy in comparison to a line level. I'm not sure about where you live but here we have a great landscape stone yard where guys are quite knowledgeable with working with homeowners...


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

No answers, just more questions.
How far away from the house are you going to build this? 
Will there be gravel behind this? Grass? 
Maybe give a little thought to how you are going to maintain this awkward area.


----------



## maple man (Jan 22, 2013)

*wall building*

I have installed walls and patios like the one in your picture for 13 years.
It will not be an easy undertaking.
First things first, before you do any work make sure you have no utility lines running through the area you plan to install your wall.
Next every wall or patio needs a base installed under it.
You will need to dig out the area where the free standing wall is planned to go.
Make sure you have around 6" of a good class 5 gravel under the lenght of the wall.
The base course of block is the most important, make sure you take your time and level all the block with a deadblow hammer and a level.
Set up a stringline if the wall is going to be staight.
The first course or the base course needs to be buried in order for the wall to remain in place.
If this sounds like something you want to try on your own, let me know I i will give you what knowledge I have.
There are tools you will need to rent, such as a compactor for setting the base.
Let me know.


----------



## RegLearning (Oct 23, 2011)

Just adding onto the last post, this job is easier with a material called hpb (high performance bedding) or some people call it 1/4" chip. Google it, it's well worth the few extra bucks!


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

if you will install only Stone Wall/Seating it will not look good because your floor is of wood if your floor would be also of stones or bricks then it might looked awesome sorry dude. i am providing you a link check it and you will understand what i am telling about..

http://goo.gl/Xd90P
*
*


----------



## fltdek (Oct 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*

So, here are the final pics! 

To the left of the bench seat, in the wall section, the stone looks grey, because the darker stone is a result of being rinsed along with the patio...
just in case your wondering...thx


----------



## fltdek (Oct 14, 2009)

paulsmith544 said:


> if you will install only Stone Wall/Seating it will not look good because your floor is of wood if your floor would be also of stones or bricks then it might looked awesome sorry dude. i am providing you a link check it and you will understand what i am telling about..
> 
> http://goo.gl/Xd90P


Flooring is concrete, not wood....may have been difficult to tell from the pics....sorry


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

Kudos to you for following through with your initial plan despite not getting a ton of response in the thread! Looks great!


----------



## fltdek (Oct 14, 2009)

NegativeTen said:


> Kudos to you for following through with your initial plan despite not getting a ton of response in the thread! Looks great!


 
A "BIG" thanks! I suspect many of the responses, with the exception of a couple, and I thank them for their advise, for the remaining were probably as confused as I was with what I wanted to accomplish. Taking in consideration this was the first of this type for me, but I could visualize what I wanted to accomplish, and knew it could be done. Wasnt really rocket science, and certainly not patting my self on the back, because I have seen many more that are absolutely phenominal. Just took alot of prep work. Thanks again!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks nice. but i am wondering if there are any issues with it being that close to the house.


----------

